# 2012 Jetta massive oil leak, part name?



## jettaguy123 (Jan 31, 2016)

Can someone tell me what this part is? I bought this 2012 Jetta 2.5 at an auction and just discovered this, all the oil just spill out of it,







,










Also im new to forums, so if there is something im doing wrong please tell me, thanks


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well that didnt work... "probably" the vacuum pump cover plate seal has gone bad. replace the vacuum pump or get the delete kit

and apparently that isnt the way to post an image


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

heres a link to the delete kit http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Spulen-2.5L-Brake-Vacuum-Pump-Delete-Kit.html
obviously you need to verify visually whats going on but with the car in the air looking up at the bell housing toward the front of the engine you should be able to see the corner of the pump and see oil leaking from the cover plate


----------

